# Grand Caymens



## rsonc (Aug 27, 2006)

We are thinking of going to the Grand Caymans in 2008 (between Jan-April) 
There would be 3 couples so we would either need a 2 bedroom and another room or 3 rooms.

Does anyone have any suggestions on which resort would be the best one to try for and which exchange company I should use. (I will have weeks available in RCI or SFX but I could book with another independent if they would have better availability)

Also when is the weather the best?

We are thinking this would be a great place to go for Scuba diving, my DH and BIL are getting certified next month. 

Any suggestion or advice would be appreciated. 

Thanks,
Susan


----------



## Spence (Aug 27, 2006)

rsonc said:
			
		

> We are thinking of going to the Grand Caymens in 2008 (between Jan-April) There would be 3 couples so we would either need a 2 bedroom and another room or 3 rooms.
> 
> Does anyone have any suggestions on which resort would be the best one to try for and which exchange company I should use. (I will have weeks available in RCI or SFX but I could book with another independent if they would have better availability)
> 
> ...


Weather for Jan-Apr is fairly consistent, avg temp varying only 4deg.  There's great weather all year round with the exception of possible hurricanes.  Biggest resort with the best/most diving nearby is Morritts and Morritts Grand on the East End, that's where you'd have the best chance of getting multiple rooms.  But it's the quiet end of the island, if you want nightlife, it's back to George Town and 7 Mile Beach on the West End.  A caym*e*n is a reptile.  The Caym*a*n Island*s* are three major islands, the largest of which is Grand Caym*a*n.  That's my advi*c*e.


----------



## TomCayman (Aug 27, 2006)

Spence, I think you were too subtle with the logo and bold type

To be less subtle :

Dead wrong :
- Grand Caymen
- The Grand Caymens
- The Caymens

Correct :
- Grand Cayman
- The Cayman Islands
- Cayman (local term meaning all three islands)

Sorry, as a Caymanian this stuff ticks me off now and then


----------



## Spence (Aug 27, 2006)

TomCayman said:
			
		

> Spence, I think you were too subtle with the logo and bold type.  Sorry, as a Caymanian this stuff ticks me off now and then


  and you still owe me that Red Stripe, what was it for, guessing some Scottish economist?


----------



## rsonc (Aug 28, 2006)

Sorry about that, 

I guess I should have used my spell checker.. it was late and I was trying to post before I went to bed. 

Spence thanks for the information on the weather. 

How far in advance does Morritts/Grand Morritts deposit their units? is it too early for early 2008? 

Thanks,
Susan


----------



## Spence (Aug 28, 2006)

rsonc said:
			
		

> How far in advance does Morritts/Grand Morritts deposit their units? is it too early for early 2008? Thanks, Susan


I don't know what the pattern is, if I remember they do bulk bank.  It's never too early to get your request ongoing.


----------



## philsfan (Aug 28, 2006)

Morritts has done a bulk deposit for November and December 2007 so early 2008 can't be far behind, now would be a great time to start a search.  I don't think the Grand has deposited units that late in the year yet, you can see the Nov/Dec list here.


----------



## rsonc (Aug 28, 2006)

Do you need a tiger trader to pull them or with it being a bulk bank will it be easy to get? 

I can deposit Club Regina/Raintree (40k RCI Points) or something from Royal Holiday Club (San Francisco, New York, ect) or 1 bedroom Surfside inn (Ocean Park Washington - Aug 2007) 

Do you think any of them will be able to grab a one or two bedroom unit? We are flexible at this time and can go anywhere between Jan-April of 2008. 

Philsfan- thanks for the posting on TS4MS- sometimes I forget to check over there. 

Spence- Thanks, I will put in a request soon. 

TIA, 
Susan


----------



## jtridle (Aug 29, 2006)

rsonc said:
			
		

> We are thinking of going to the Grand Caymens in 2008 (between Jan-April) There would be 3 couples so we would either need a 2 bedroom and another room or 3 rooms.
> 
> Does anyone have any suggestions on which resort would be the best one to try for and which exchange company I should use. (I will have weeks available in RCI or SFX but I could book with another independent if they would have better availability)
> 
> ...



We own one bedroom at Morritt's Tortuga.  I don't think it would be too difficult to trade into there if you can catch a space bank.  We love Morritt's Tortuga (and Morritt's Grand next door).  Trades through RCI. The diving there can't be beat.  On April 22, 2006, I was able to take advantage of a spacebank and exchange a Fairfield one bedroom blue unit for a 1 bedroom unit at Morritt's Grand for 9/9/07.  Course that is hurricane season. Maybe the Grand makes its spacebanks around April.  I don't really know.  I don't know about exchanging through SFX.  Good luck.
Jackie


----------



## rsonc (Aug 29, 2006)

Thanks,

Is there a big difference between Morritt's Tortuga and Morritt's Grand? 

Do they share the same pool or does one of them have a nicer pool? 

Also I heard there is a new one called Morritt's Seaside, does anyone know anything about that resort? I think it was part of Morritt's Tortuga that is being rebuild. 

TIA, 
Susan


----------



## xujoe (Aug 29, 2006)

rsonc said:
			
		

> Thanks,
> 
> Is there a big difference between Morritt's Tortuga and Morritt's Grand?
> 
> ...



The Grand is the newer, nicer, more expensive one and is totally oceanfront.  Seaside is the name given to those Tortuga Club oceanfront units that had to be demolished and rebuilt after Hurricane Ivan.  It is slated to open in about a year.  The resorts share facilities such as check in , restuarant, and pools.


----------



## Spence (Aug 29, 2006)

xujoe said:
			
		

> The resorts share facilities such as ... and pools.


They each have their own pools, but guests can use either resort's pools.


----------



## rsonc (Aug 29, 2006)

Thanks for the information. Is the Morritt's Grand harder to get then Morritt's Tortuga or do they bulk bank both resorts? 

How far are the resorts apart? if I can only get one unit at each would we be close to each other? I am guessing it wouldnt be far since they share the check in , and restuarant. 

Thanks,
Susan


----------



## Spence (Aug 29, 2006)

rsonc said:
			
		

> Thanks for the information. Is the Morritt's Grand harder to get then Morritt's Tortuga or do they bulk bank both resorts?


There are usually less units for MG than MTC and they tend to go faster.



			
				rsonc said:
			
		

> How far are the resorts apart? if I can only get one unit at each would we be close to each other? I am guessing it wouldnt be far since they share the check in , and restuarant. Thanks, Susan


They're feet apart.  I've had several units spread over the two for extended family.  You can also try to get the Reef which is feet apart to the north, but it trades in II and probably SFX.


----------



## ralphd (Aug 29, 2006)

*Morritt's*

The Grand has 24 two bedroom units and 16 one bedroom units. All are oceanfront.

The Tortuga Club had 190 units - about 60 +/- units are part of the Seaside construction,which leaves approx 130 units open. Approx 25 of the open Tortuga Club units are oceanfront


----------



## rsonc (Aug 29, 2006)

If you go to Morritt's Tortuga what type of view would you expect? I am guessing a ocean view would be hard to get but I am wondering do they put you in units that will overlook a parking lot? or is it mostly ocean, pool, garden view? 

TIA,
Susan


----------



## philsfan (Aug 29, 2006)

You can sort of see what the Tortuga units look out onto here.  If I remember correctly most of them look out onto the two pools.  The 3000 and 5000 building are Tortuga buildings.  You can see some Reef pictures there, too.


----------



## quiltergal (Aug 29, 2006)

Great pictures Philsfan, thanks for sharing.  We'll be at Morritts Tortuga club in January.  I can't wait!


----------



## philsfan (Aug 29, 2006)

I found a recreation events schedule, a resort layout and an entertainment schedule that lists their daily dinner specials on it from our visit in February.  If anyone wants them, send me your email address and I'll scan them and send them to you.  The resort layout shows that the 3000 and 5000 buildings surround the two Tortuga pools.  

One thing that's worth repeating, though, is that the two Morritt's resorts and the Reef are a 35 minute drive from almost everything.  Now that the grocery store is open across the street, it will be easier to be in the middle of nowhere.  

Also, in my opinion, Grand Cayman is one of the most expensive places I've been, the US dollar is fixed at 80 cents Caymanian (hope I spelled that right!).

If it gets too windy at the resort, Rum Point is another beach close by that is nice and seemed to be shielded from the wind.


----------



## quiltergal (Aug 30, 2006)

The middle of nowhere works fine for me.   All I'm looking for is great snorkeling and a nice beach to hang out on.


----------



## Rod in Louisiana (Aug 30, 2006)

rsonc said:
			
		

> If you go to Morritt's Tortuga what type of view would you expect? I am guessing a ocean view would be hard to get but I am wondering do they put you in units that will overlook a parking lot? or is it mostly ocean, pool, garden view?
> 
> TIA,
> Susan


 
The rears of all units at Morritt's Tortuga Club face either the ocean or a pool. Both poolside and oceanfront units have a front door that opens onto a parking lot and either a door or a balcony that faces a pool or the ocean. You park at or near your front door and view the ocean or the pool from the rear of the units.


----------



## Larry (Aug 31, 2006)

philsfan said:
			
		

> I found a recreation events schedule, a resort layout and an entertainment schedule that lists their daily dinner specials on it from our visit in February.  If anyone wants them, send me your email address and I'll scan them and send them to you.  The resort layout shows that the 3000 and 5000 buildings surround the two Tortuga pools.
> 
> One thing that's worth repeating, though, is that the two Morritt's resorts and the Reef are a 35 minute drive from almost everything.  Now that the grocery store is open across the street, it will be easier to be in the middle of nowhere.
> 
> ...



Thanks Philsfan I sent you a private message and my Email address. We are going to Morritts Grand in December and can't wait to go. Appreciate any information and tips of what to do when we get there,


----------



## philsfan (Sep 1, 2006)

Larry - we had a good dinner at Portofino's, it's just a couple miles down the road.  I thought the temporary restaurant at the resort had good food at relatively good prices.  I don't know if David's restaurant is open yet, it wasn't when we were there.  

We saw the barefoot man and had dinner at the Reef resort.  I thought both the food and entertainment were over-rated but I'm sure others will disagree.  It's not my type of music.


----------



## Larry (Sep 1, 2006)

philsfan said:
			
		

> Larry - we had a good dinner at Portofino's, it's just a couple miles down the road.  I thought the temporary restaurant at the resort had good food at relatively good prices.  I don't know if David's restaurant is open yet, it wasn't when we were there.
> 
> We saw the barefoot man and had dinner at the Reef resort.  I thought both the food and entertainment were over-rated but I'm sure others will disagree.  It's not my type of music.



Gee I was looking forward to seeing the barefoot man and I hope David's is open by the time we get there. We are planning on going to Portofino's and the lighthouse. Any other recommendations for dinner? by the way thanks again for sending me the Morritts downloads on activities and resort layout. Just 3 more months to go !!!!!!!


----------



## philsfan (Sep 2, 2006)

If you're planning on going to Georgetown, we liked The Wharf, here is a link.  Reserve via emal a week ahead and you'll probably get a waterfront table.  It's pricey, though, about $140 US for the two of us.

They sat us all the way in the back for the barefoot man and the service was very slow.  The food was very average.  That probably had more to do with my opinion than the actual show.


----------



## Seaside (Sep 2, 2006)

Barefoot Man performs at the Royal Reef every Tuesday and Thursday.....


----------



## ralphd (Sep 3, 2006)

Dining is good at:
'Over the Edge' on the northside going toward Kaibo.
Rolands Garden near Boddentown, past the blowholes- home cooking Cayman style
The Lighthouse in Boddentown.
CASANOVA CAFE downtown Georgetown.
Durty Reids ret US Marine - sports bar and bbq near airport on way to Morritt's.
Vivine's Kitchen East End Home cooking Cayman style.


----------



## Noni (Sep 4, 2006)

I didn't know that Casanova's had reopened after Ivan.  That's great.  It's one of our favorite places to eat when we go into town.


----------



## ralphd (Sep 5, 2006)

Noni said:
			
		

> I didn't know that Casanova's had reopened after Ivan.  That's great.  It's one of our favorite places to eat when we go into town.



Noni, Think you are correct- Casanova did not reopen.


----------



## RMitchell (Sep 7, 2006)

*Morritts*

Someone posted that the seaside wood units were much nicer than the poolside units. What exactly did that mean? Are the poolside units still clean? Do they stink? Do the TV's still work...at least as well as they did? I don't remember where the post was or which info group I read this from.

ps...Do you think the resort will still be up in December?


----------



## xujoe (Sep 7, 2006)

RMitchell said:
			
		

> Someone posted that the seaside wood units were much nicer than the poolside units. What exactly did that mean? Are the poolside units still clean? Do they stink? Do the TV's still work...at least as well as they did? I don't remember where the post was or which info group I read this from.
> 
> ps...Do you think the resort will still be up in December?



I stayed in my poolside unit back in April, and all was fine.  No musty smell as I had feared.  

What do you mean by "will the resort be up in December"?  

Sure progress in rebuilding the resort is slower than we all would like, but then if you look around the island, there are other similar situations.  Look at the Hyatt.  A real problem, is the lack of real communication from management.


----------



## Caladezi (Sep 7, 2006)

We are in our pool unit at Morritts right now.  It is pretty much like it was before Ivan.  Everything that was broken has been replaced, there is no odor of any kind, the place is clean and very nice.  The difference between the wooden OF building and the pool buildings is that the OF building had to be gutted to the shell.  Everything in there is new and some improvements like ceiling fans, dishwashers, different cabinet arrangement have been added, making them nicer units.  There is nothing wrong with the pool side units and if you have stayed here before you will find the unit the same as it has always been.


----------



## quiltergal (Sep 7, 2006)

I thought they dozed the OF units and started from scratch.  There are 5floors now instead of 3, and the buildings were built using concrete instead of wood like the poolside units.


----------



## ralphd (Sep 7, 2006)

quiltergal said:
			
		

> I thought they dozed the OF units and started from scratch.  There are 5floors now instead of 3, and the buildings were built using concrete instead of wood like the poolside units.



There is one oceaanfront wood building left at Morritt's. The renovation upgrades added some items like ceiling fans. 
Maybe Rod or one of the other Morritt's members can tell you the amenities that were added to the remaining oceanfront building. 
The new oceanfront buildings will be 5 story concrete buildings.


----------

